# 2 Buck, home depot office/shop light stand.



## Nutdip (Mar 6, 2013)

This thing works so well that I just had to post it. You'd think it would wiggle because it is wire, but it doesn't. It's really stiff and infinitely adjustable:


----------



## SemiMan (Mar 6, 2013)

Nutdip said:


> This thing works so well that I just had to post it. You'd think it would wiggle because it is wire, but it doesn't. It's really stiff and infinitely adjustable:



Sometimes the simplest things are the coolest.

Semiman


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 7, 2013)

What is the SKU, part, or item number?


----------



## Nutdip (Mar 14, 2013)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> What is the SKU, part, or item number?


 I don't know. They were on the shelf near the bungee cords and stuff. 

Fenix E15 works perfectly with it. And, I have now been using it to place light just about anywhere. Working on my truck/lawnmower, etc. It's so nice with this tiny, bright little light:


----------

